# Clomid and Agnus Castus



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi there,
I probably should have asked this question 3 days ago before I starting taking Clomid...better late than never...Can I continue taking Agnus Castus whilst taking Clomid ?  I have been taking AG for a couple of months now and it has done wonders for my cycle but now I have been given Clomid for a bit of extra boost in ttc I am wondering whether the two together will be too much, should I stop the AG ?
Many thanks
Jojox


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

No you cannot take aguns castus and clomid together. They cancel each other out.  I would stop taking it now. When I was on clomid (last year) I began to take ac before investigating whether this was OK. I was told that these two should not be taken together.

Hope this helps 

Leah


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Leahs right,....AG is a herb, and its not good to take herbs which will interfear with fertility meds....so yes a defo no, no.
just stick your vits.


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I agree with the other two ladies, these two drugs should never be used at the same time. Give up with the A/C and give Clomid a go.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

There are quite a few replies to your same post on the Clomid board.... I've attached link in case you missed it....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30461.0.html

Take care
Natasha


----------

